# 3ATM Water Resistance Navi/Cossi - Safe to shower?



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

Do any of you shower with your Navitimer or Cosmonaute on?

I have read stories of Navitimers getting water inside them but these usually turned out not to be original Breitlings.


----------



## daryllwin (May 29, 2009)

Yup. 3ATM is definitely enough to shower. I may not have a Navitimer, but my Speedmaster X-33 is also rated at 3ATM i think and i shower with it from time to time. Haven't had any problems so far!


----------



## danielcm (Jun 28, 2009)

here ya go. hope this helps.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=38014



siv said:


> Do any of you shower with your Navitimer or Cosmonaute on?
> 
> I have read stories of Navitimers getting water inside them but these usually turned out not to be original Breitlings.


----------



## trueblue40 (Sep 25, 2007)

If i had a Navi/Cossie etc, it wouldn't go anywhere near a shower.

Nick.


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link Daniel. Ron's excellent post is one of the reasons why I ask the question.



> For example, a watch rated 30 Meters would not be expected to survive Scuba Diving to 30 Meters, but would be expected to survive light splashing, for example wearing in the shower.


This implies that 30m is safe for showering.



> Water-tested to 50 meters (165 feet). Suitable for showering or swimming in shallow water.


This implies that 50m is the minimum safe for showering - therefore I read it as saying 30m is not safe for showering.

I'm nicely confused :-s

I want to hear if any of you out there shower regularly with your 3ATM watches with no consequences.


----------



## Alex** (Jun 19, 2006)

none of my navitimer/cosmo range watches go near water the bracelets do but only to clean them


----------



## cyppq (Dec 1, 2008)

hi

Not brand related but fyi ... 
I used to wear  a Citizen Modena that was rated at 30m. Always worn the watch during water activities such as swimming and snorkeling (in both fresh and salt water). Used to lane swim often, also took it down to 5-6m while snorkeling ... still ticking. Never had a problem with it. 
Based on experience, the Breitlings are made better than the Citizens. You _should_ have no issues with it in the shower.


----------



## Alex** (Jun 19, 2006)

all u have to do is accidently push one of the pushers in while there is water there and your screwed, might even be an hour after your shower and water is clinging where u cant see it and u activate the pusher

god only knows why ud wanna wear a watch in the shower in the first place but the other thing to keep in mind is the water resistance rating is given in ambient temp water, start fluctuating temps and your gonna get a big bill from BUK/SA when the seals expand and contarct at different rates and you end up with water in it

just my 2 pence worth


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

Basically, Navitimer line is air-proof, aircraft-proof, airplane-proof, spacecraft-proof, starship-proof...and most generally well tiredness-proof ! :-!
So, why the hell should it be shower-proof ? :-d

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Path11 (May 28, 2008)

The argument that I have heard is that the surfactant in the soap lowers the water's surface tension and therefore it is able to more easily wick past the gasket seals.


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

my navitimer was exposed to water but did not survive

i hope no one haw to experience this as its rather expensive to repair

very bad photos but i was in a hurry to the AD to solve the problems


















regards Jonas


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

If a Navi can survive being washed in a sink, I dont see why it wouldnt survive a shower. The Emergency is also rated at 30m, and Bear Grylls and a lot of forum members go swimming with theirs. Its probably a good idea to just take it off anyway, but if you dont I think youll be fine.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> my navitimer was exposed to water but did not survive


Im guessing that was from more than a shower?


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

RJRJRJ said:


> Im guessing that was from more than a shower?


you are right on that it was my washing machine in my training bag inside a breitling service box for 40 minutes

its hard to admit doing this but if it helps its worth it

regards Jonas


----------



## findo-400 (Feb 8, 2006)

My Nav and my E go nowhere near water.

*Why do you think I've got a Chrono Avenger M-1*. "My puchpieces laugh in the face of your water" :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

Just consider one fact about the Navi series, for all models with a rotating bezel, the face is sealed off by the bezel/lens assembly at the top of the case. That orifice in the case is the entire width of the dial, some 30mm in diameter or about 3.14x~30mm=~95mm in circumference. A fairly large sort of orifice, made water resistant by a double gasket system and some fairly high tolerance machining. Most dive watch cases have to seal only a crown stem opening. Tiny in comparison to the engineering job accomplished by the designers of the Navitimer. My hats off to them. But it does pose some issues with use and proximity to water. I vote for caution. Some say -1 meter is about right, this might be a bit extreme. Oh, one might mention that you also have the crown tube and pusher pieces to consider in the equation.


----------



## leevanlee (Dec 4, 2011)

i just had to revive this thread... So.. let's say submerging the navitimer in an inch-deep plate of water+liquid soap for a few minutes = death?
getting rained on HEAVILY (imagine getting fully drenched under a strong rain) that would definately equate to a shower... = death too? any experiences??


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

I think we can refer to jojo's explanation of how his watch came to be drenched..



> Originally Posted by *RJRJRJ*
> 
> Im guessing that was from more than a shower?





> you are right on that it was my washing machine in my training bag inside a breitling service box for 40 minutes


To translate for my Swedish friend jojo, " The watch spent 40 minutes going around in a washing machine after being left in training bag that needed to be cleaned. "

Then keep in perspective what normal use might be. Your questions are more then valid. Each watch, its level of maintenance, and the nature of exposure is 'unique' for want of a better term. Your watch has to repel all ingress 24/7 until its abilities are exceeded. That might happen on day one of ownership or never.

If you search this forum for drowned, modern, Navitimers you will find that you have to go way back to say November 2009 before you find one and a similar span of time for the next one. If it was an issue, the sample of damaged units, i believe would be much higher.


----------



## Novacastrian (Dec 22, 2009)

It's the nature of risk. You measure it by two things. 1. The likelihood of an event occurring. How likely is it that water will enter the Navi in the shower etc? 2. You measure risk by the consequences of an event occurring. How bad will it be for you if you shower with a watch and it gets water into it? 

For me, the second issue means my Cossie never goes near water.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Novacastrian said:


> It's the nature of risk. You measure it by two things. 1. The likelihood of an event occurring. How likely is it that water will enter the Navi in the shower etc? 2. You measure risk by the consequences of an event occurring. How bad will it be for you if you shower with a watch and it gets water into it?
> 
> For me, the second issue means my Cossie never goes near water.


Exactly!

If there is a chance of a problem, why risk it?

For example, I might shower with my Planet Ocean, but not my Speedmaster Pro.


----------

